# محتاج مساعده



## Seed m (14 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا طالب في كلية الهندسة وعندي بحث عن الحوائط الحاملة :80:
و انا بتصفح موقعكم الجميل رايت رابط مهم بالنسبه لي لكن بالانقلش و ياريت احد يترجملي الرابط لانه مهم جدا في بحثي ( انا افهم انقلش بس محتاج ترجمه كويسه احسن مني ترجمتي )

الرابط اللي عليه الموضوع 

http://www.formblock.com.au/what_is_formblock.htm


----------



## Seed m (14 ديسمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله 69 عضو شاهد الموضوع ومافي ولا واحد ساعدني !!


----------



## Seed m (15 ديسمبر 2011)

230 عضو شاهدو الموضوع ومافي اي مساعده ولا اي رد ! 

شكرا لكم وانا ححاول اترجم الرابط بنفسي


----------



## م . عايض القرني (13 نوفمبر 2012)

ما هو FORMBLOCK؟​​​​​​FORMBLOCK هو نظام بناء الجدار في الأرض التي استقرت، أو تدلي الكتل الخرسانية في الموقع لإنتاج الحاملة الصلبة الجدار. في الآن استخدام لأكثر من 15 عاما في مجموعة من الشروط في جميع أنحاء أستراليا ونيوزيلندا، وقد تم اختباره بشكل دقيق من قبل المهندسين المعماريين والمتخصصين وبناة المالك. ​​​

​​​(انقر للتكبير) ​​​ هو الجدار FORMBLOCK كيت مصممة في المليمتر 300 وحدات وحدات التي يتم تجميعها بسهولة لإنتاج كتل بالطبع، كل 600 مم طويلة، 300 مم ارتفاع، 300 مم، تناسبها تماما مع غيرها من نظم البناء التقليدية. (مزيد من المعلومات)​​​

 

​​​(انقر للتكبير) ​​​طريقة FORMBLOCK يخفف كثيرا من العمل اللازمة لإنتاج جدار الأرض لجزء فقط من أنه بالمقارنة مع أدوبي (الطوب اللبن) أو pisé (صدم الأرض) أساليب بناء الأرض. كما التعامل مع الأرض يتم تصغير المواد، وفقا لطبيعة في الموقع من صنع كتلة. مرة واحدة يتم سكب الكتل، وسور كاملة على نحو فعال، مع عدم وجود حاجة للمزيد من على الذهاب الصيانة. (مزيد من المعلومات)​​​ جعل النظام FORMBLOCK طريقة فعالة من حيث التكلفة وبأسعار معقولة من بناء الجدار البناء.​​​

 

​​​(انقر للتكبير) ​​​ الجدار FORMBLOCK كيت لا يتطلب أي مهارة خبير، فمن السهل أن استخدام وبسيطة لفهم ويعتبر مثاليا لtradespersons، بناة مالك، وhandypersons، على حد سواء. (مزيد من المعلومات)​​​

 

 

 

​​​(انقر للتكبير) ​​​ خصائص 'الكتلة الحرارية " للنظام FORMBLOCK من الجدران مساعدة في تحقيق الاستقرار في درجة حرارة الغرفة، وتسهيل إجراء التقلبات في درجات الحرارة الخارجية. مما يتيح لك 'برودة فصل الصيف "و" الشتاء دفئا. (مزيد من المعلومات)​​​

​​​(انقر للتكبير) ​​​ مبنى حائط FORMBLOCK كيت تحافظ على الموارد الطبيعية . من خلال إنتاج الأرض على أساس كتل، وسوف تسهم في توفير الطاقة المستخدمة عالميا خلاف ذلك صناعة لإنتاج مواد البناء الأخرى، مثل الطوب المحروق، وما إلى ذلك، فضلا عن الخواص الحرارية للجدران مما يتيح لك توفير الطاقة المستمرة في التدفئة. ​​​ تقليل الاعتماد على الأخشاب، يعني أقل من إزالة الغابات.​​​ نظام FORMBLOCK ليس الإسراف "مرة واحدة فقط استخدام" القوالب، وهو مصمم ومصنوع للاستخدام طويل الأمد المتكررة. (مزيد من المعلومات)​​​

​​​(انقر للتكبير) ​​​الجدران FORMBLOCK نقدم العديد من الخيارات المختلفة الانتهاء من الجدار للاختيار من بينها. قد اخترت الطبيعية "خارج على شكل 'نظرة، وظهور الحجر الرملي، أو حتى حقيبة جعل الجدران لتلائم تفضيلاتك الشخصية. (مزيد من المعلومات)​​​

 

​​​

 

​​​(انقر للتكبير) ​​​​​​


----------



## م . عايض القرني (13 نوفمبر 2012)

اسفين للتاخير ولكني عضو جديد 

دعواتك:56:


----------



## 7ssaan (14 يناير 2013)

بالتوفيق يا عزيزي


----------



## ahmed al-ansari (9 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم


----------



## زلزال السماء (16 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك 3


----------

